# Ideas for an easier prep -- colonoscopy



## divarita (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi all, I just wanted to offer some advice that was given to me. I was going to have a colonoscopy but couldn't handle drinking the prep fluid. One gallon of that!? Are you kidding me!I think my biggest trouble was fasting up to the point of drinking that stuff. Nuytel? I can't remember the name. Anyhow now that I have to go through the procedure again, I hear it's best to drink things like Ensure with protein, applejuice to replace electrolytes or Pedialyte that kids drink for severe diharrea and dehydration due to throwing up. I didn't supply my body with enough nurishment before my fasting so I ended up with a massive migraine due to lack of food. I about died! I couldn't stomach the drink, it wasn't the taste that bothered me so much, it was the headache and then the bubbling in my stomach. Ugh. Good luck to anyone going in soon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

The easier prep is the Dulcolax prep...taking six Dulcolax tablets, two at a time, roughly 8 to 10 hours apart, a light diet starting four days prior to the test....thats it. I have done this prep three times now...two for colonoscopies and once for my colon resection surgery and each time I have been clean as a whistle. It takes longer to accomplish than with the stuff you drink, but its a heck of a lot easier on you. I got the idea for this from a wonderful lady on this board some years back..I owe her a lot!! My wife has her first colonoscopy on Thursday and she will be doing this same prep....so we will see how it works for her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

My wife had her exam this morning...went off without a hitch...her prep was excellent...she said it was a snap for her....and the exam came out clean..no polyps...nothing..so she is clean and green for 10 years...


----------

